
Ask HN: Remote workers. Do you use/need a portable monitor? - seanmheff
I have been working remotely for a couple of months now. I have worked from my (Irish) home office so far, using 2 external monitors with my MacBook Pro.<p>I am going to Ecuador in March and want to keep working, but I don&#x27;t want to loose productivity. I feel going back to one monitor will really slow me down. Does anyone here use portable monitors while working on the road and have any recommendations?
======
amarraja
It will change your workflow and may slow you down to start, but I found
reducing from two to one actually helped me focus a little more since the only
thing on my screen is the thing I'm supposed to be looking at.

Get familiar with multiple desktops (crtl + <left>/<right>), then group your
apps, e.g. 1) editor + term, 2) browser, 3) spotify, 4) email and you'll soon
forget about an extra monitor

------
webology
You might checkout out
[Duet]([https://www.duetdisplay.com/](https://www.duetdisplay.com/)) which I
have used for years (currently on the 12.9 iPad Pro) and really takes the edge
off for me. It works perfectly and turn an iPad into a damn good display.

~~~
sashagitlab
I've had amazing luck keeping email and slack separate on my iPad using Duet.
It's been a life saver- especially when travelling.

------
19kuba22
I found the switch back to a single monitor to be pretty painless once I
became used to using shortcuts like CMD + ` for switching windows.

Two is definitely better, but for me it wasn't worth the hassle.

